# Just purchased an SS!



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally talked the commanding officer (my wife) into letting me get the super six 5! FSA cranks, 105 group including the 105 brakes and mavic aksium wheels! What a great riding speedster! Absolutely thrilled about the bike! 

Got her on the trainer as soon as I got home from the store to dial in seat and handle bar height...

Thanks again for everyone's suggestions in my other thread... My synapse is going to a happy home, but I find it had to believe that she'll be missed even though it was a great bike! Cheers!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Crap... I forgot to take off the plastic wrap on the handle bars =|


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice. You're going to love it.
I know you're excited but can you try to keep the camera steady for 2 seconds next time?


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Crappy iPhone pic sorry =\


----------



## jronan2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice bike. I can't wait for my SS to be built. I'm hoping to get a call from my LBS either today or tomorrow, waiting sucks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice bike and good choice on color selection, congrat.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Forgot to ask are you going to replace tha bar tape?


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

zamboni said:


> Forgot to ask are you going to replace tha bar tape?


Yeah but not quite yet.. I like what greenduck did with his but my frame's blue isn't as noticeable... I might do a white and green combo... Why do u ask?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks yummy.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks! I think so! I just noticed there's not as much blue in this years SS 5 while I was looking at greenduck's pics


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice looking bike! You will love it!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks!!! Wish I had money for an evo or a hi mod... But for my use this will do just fine! It's raining cats and dogs in Japan right joe though... Can't wait tile spring!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

So how many miles do you have on it so far?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Your asking that after only 1 day? lol


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice bike. I love that color scheme. :thumbsup:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Switchblade906 said:


> Your asking that after only 1 day? lol


Should have at least 100 miles after one day ...that's not even 5 miles an hour. I bet he can ride faster than that


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Should have at least 100 miles after one day ...that's not even 5 miles an hour. I bet he can ride faster than that


Unfortunately weathers been like **** with rain and winds... So far I have about 20 miles under the belt since the 2-3 mile test ride, and the laps I did around the flight line here on base when I got home that day... I really can't wait til spring!


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Should have at least 100 miles after one day ...that's not even 5 miles an hour. I bet he can ride faster than that


My legs would fall off lol


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Switchblade906 said:


> My legs would fall off lol


They wouldn't. Wanna bet?


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Anybody have an idea where I can get green anodized head spacers/seat clamp/ and chain ring bolts to match the green anodized bar end clamps that came with the bike?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Elite bottle cages, my topeak saddle, and my liquids water bottles came in the mail today... christmas come early!!!


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks!!!


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Very Nice- 

I didn't realize there was the Team Colors available for this year... the Blue changes are kinda subtle- I almost didn't pick up on till mentioned. I bought a leftover 2011 SS in relica colors.

As alluded to- I can't see the white bar tape lasting very long before it looks like crap.

enjoy the ride-
Chris


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah the whites already looking like crap... just deciding what brand to get next... i think i can deal with the dirt grips for just a little while longer. and thanks, buti think i prefer your team colors over mine! still happy with the ride though!


----------



## RacingEvo (Apr 14, 2012)

That's weird, I just bought mine yesterday and it came with tektro brakes and shimano rs10 wheels. 

How much did you get yours for.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

RacingEvo said:


> That's weird, I just bought mine yesterday and it came with tektro brakes and shimano rs10 wheels.
> 
> How much did you get yours for.


Sorry I just read this I paid around $1900 usd after the conversion from yen to dollars here in Japan... It seems this package wasn't available in the US though...


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

U.S. frames are spec'ed differently than Asian and European frames.


----------

